# Any help for this dog would be appreciated



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I have been working with this shelter and have adopted 2 dogs from them. This dog was adopted by someone, got out of the yeard and was hit by a car. Unless it can get necessary surgery, it will be put to sleep. You can read the whole story by clicking the link below. Any donation... no matter how small, will help him stay alive.

PS... I didn't put this in the charity/fundraiser forum because it isn't police related.

Adopt a Boxer: HELP! Broken Leg-H: Petfinder


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

78th .. you are good people .. thank you for posting this. 



78thrifleman said:


> I have been working with this shelter and have adopted 2 dogs from them. This dog was adopted by someone, got out of the yeard and was hit by a car. Unless it can get necessary surgery, it will be put to sleep. You can read the whole story by clicking the link below. Any donation... no matter how small, will help him stay alive.
> 
> PS... I didn't put this in the charity/fundraiser forum because it isn't police related.
> 
> Adopt a Boxer: HELP! Broken Leg-H: Petfinder


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

For every $10 donated, I'll match $5. Please help me save this dog. Just leave a message on this thread with your donation (so you get credit and recognition) and I will match you 50%.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

78thrifleman said:


> For every $10 donated, I'll match $5. Please help me save this dog. Just leave a message on this thread with your donation (so you get credit and recognition) and I will match you 50%.


Break out your wallet Spanky........ You've got a hundred from ME. You take Simon gift cards for payment?


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Tango donated 10. Sniper gave 100. I'm going to match Sniper's 100 and give 5 for Tango, so that brings Masscops contribution to 215 bucks.

Here's the deal. So far 58 people have viewed this thread. If every one of those 58 gave 10 bucks, and I matched half of that, we'd be up to $870.

I know times are tough with the economy guys, but giving up a cup of coffee for one week or lottery tickets, or even hot showers (j/k) will save this pup's life. Help me out here and rally! It's going to cost me more than you and I'm willing to do it.

By the way, Thanks, Tango and Sniper.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

78th...all set! 

What a beautiful dog! I wish I could take him...


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Badgebunny, Tango and Sniper... so far $245 raised. Come on guys... you may be reincarnated as a dog next life.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

T-Bone - just so the folks can be sure of where their money is going and how it will be managed, if they don't hit the $2,500.00 goal, what happens to the donations?
Will the donations be returned to the donors or does the balance go to some other cause?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

DONE!......100 and 1 bucks.....I wont be bested by a Mall Security Guard.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Koz.. I just called the shelter... all money will be returned. BUT... let me put it this way.. if we don't raise the $, I'm going to pay for the remaining balance to save this dog. In other words, any contribution made will save me money. If you go to the link, it's all tax deductible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Come on bitches. Pony up.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

7costanza just ponied up 101 so that brings my matches up to 215.50. Somebody better make that an even dollar amount. I'll say please again.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

donated and link posted where friends can see and donate


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Must be a sign........ Roxys donation brings the new total to $*666*.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Just so you all know... I am not affiliated with this place in any way other than rescuing 2 dogs. I am not going to see a penny of this money. So... If we raise $2000, I am going to chip in the other 500. If we raise 500, I am going to pay the other 2000 because I can't stand to see an animal killed over a person's stupidity. Your donations will help to defray mine... and we all took the oath to serve and protect the weakest members of our society. Dogs are the weakest... and sometimes stupidest, but always the most loving.

Just made good on my match of $215. I'll still match if you guys will man up and protect the most vulnerable...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

All set man.
My donation brings you up to an even $800.00
I'm not going to be outdone my a Mall Cop OR a Rascal driving faker from Kruger Industrial Smoothing.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Who couldn't donate to that face?? Up to $850.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sarge31 said:


> Who couldn't donate to that face?? Up to $850.


That was my thought too Hiram. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Done. You're up to $900.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- done.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Done and done. Sorry I could not give more.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Must be a sign........ Roxys donation brings the new total to $*666*.


i'm throwing in a little more just because that freaks me out.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO Rox....

We're $11.50 away from the halfway mark.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok... I just gave 11.50 to get to the halfway point... who is going to be the hero that gets us over the hump?? We can do this guys. We need 1500 more which is 10 bucks per person by 150 more people. Link this to your facebook... email it to people!

And by the way... Thank You to everyone who donated. I have never tried tried to raise money for anything before and the response has been overwhelming. My faith in people is $1500 away from being restored


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> Ok... I just gave 11.50 to get to the halfway point... who is going to be the hero that gets us over the hump?? We can do this guys. We need 1500 more which is 10 bucks per person by 150 more people. Link this to your facebook... email it to people!
> 
> And by the way... Thank You to everyone who donated. I have never tried tried to raise money for anything before and the response has been overwhelming. My faith in people is $1500 away from being restored


Already on the facebook for ya.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

my fb has it. and I'm nagging everyone at work to donate. Let's see if the cheap bastards can pony up. Emailing every fan of four-legs too.

my partner just did 35. He's going to be allowed to sleep tonight.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This dog better save a family from a house fire after this. Is he going to atleast be available to see , I would kind of like to visit him if its allowed, maybe bring him some snausages or some treats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

NICE POST, *78th*!! I can't donate at this time, but I live in a nice, big house and I used to be a veterinary medical technician, so I can offer you a solid foster home (with free vet tech care) when you get to that point, if necessary.

PM me if you're interested. I can give you plenty of refs and I'd be glad to help the dog recover and get ready for the "forever" home.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice gesture Jeepy... :thumbup:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am another one who is not able to help with a money donation at this time.
I am involved in animal rescue and sheltering for ferrets and we are overloaded with older ferrets getting turned in with major health problems and there is never enough money to cover the expenses and health care.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok, I'm in for 50 "bones" . . . no pun intended.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

50 with more to come after taing my own pups to the vet.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i just got approved to adopt Adopt a Terrier: Kiwi: Petfinder from the same shelter!!! I'm highly excited.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

We're up to 62% at $1550.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Bump

67% $1695


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their generosity. I've been advised that the surgery has been scheduled and will be performed. The shelter will be paying the remainder out of their coffers.

That being said, they will continue to accept donations for this surgery in order to defray the cost as much as possible. Thanks again, and if you were planning on giving $10 or so in the next few days, please do so.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats great, when can I play with him


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*RUN CHAMP, RUN! COSTANZA'S COMING FOR YOU!!*

We know his history with animals.
He starved his girlfriends cat to death, ran over a bunch of pigeons, wounded a squirrel, nursed the squirrel back to health and then tried to feed it to a hawk.
And he's only said "I love you" to 1 dog who then licked himself and left the room. RUN BOY!


----------

